# FREE GSP looking for new home



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

I have a 7 yr old GSP that I unfortunately need to re-home ASAP. He does hunt and loves to retrieve. He is AKC registered if that matters to you. He is a very sweet dog. I will offer him up free of charge to a good home. Could be a good opportunity for a newer bird hunter or first time dog owner.


----------



## Isuckathunting (Sep 15, 2019)

I am very interested in talking a little more. I sent you a message.


----------

